# Am I male model tier, rate me?



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

MOG MOG MOG MOG


IM BACK, FOR ALL PEOPLE WHO SAID THAT I WAS NORMIE TIER AHAHHAHAHAAH. DID U SEE A LOT OF NORMIES IN THE STREAT WITH THAT JAWLINE THAT HARMONY THAT AMAZING EYE AREA(SHAPE PFL, DEEP SET) OH AND I FORGET ABOUT MY PERFECT NOSE AND COCKSUCKER MOUTH I WANNA CUM ON MY OWN MOUTH. 


YOU GUYS ARE DELUDED WITH YOUR PSL SHIT MUH HOODED EYES SUCK MY MOG MOG MOG


I MOG MOG MOG 


AHHHHHHHHHH


STFU YOU INCEL I WILL FUCK YOUR MUM IN FRONT OF YOU AND THEN WE WILL SEE WHO HAS PREY EYES


AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## FaceandHFD (Apr 22, 2019)

you have potential as a male model. You are a skullcel so you are ideal for old jewish men


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> you have potential as a male model. You are a skullcel so you are ideal for old jewish men




Bro are you retarded, im know as a big skulled pretty boy, my skull is legit huge


----------



## androidcel (Apr 22, 2019)

larp


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> Bro are you retarded, im know as a big skulled pretty boy, my skull is legit huge


No. Your HEAD is huge, your skull is tiny.
Legit mouse skull


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

Arcbrah is back


----------



## androidcel (Apr 22, 2019)

androidcel said:


> larp


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 22, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 22, 2019)

thelegendisback


----------



## hebbewem (Apr 22, 2019)

Just be arcues


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> No. Your HEAD is huge, your skull is tiny.
> Legit mouse skull



Wtf, so how can my head be huge and my skull tiny? Wtf are u talking about are on stups?

My jaw widht is top tier and my zygo widht too, and i have a tall skull. Im back and still some incel are hating. Wanna me to post the mogging club pic?


----------



## androidcel (Apr 22, 2019)

this has to be larp since real @Arceus300 makes typo in every sentence


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> Wtf, so how can my head be huge and my skull tiny? Wtf are u talking about are on stups?
> 
> My jaw widht is top tier and my zygo widht too, and i have a tall skull. Im back and still some incel are hating. Wanna me to post the mogging club pic?


Big head meaning big ego and arrogant. 
Skullcel subhuman.
It’s over for French FrogCels


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 22, 2019)

androidcel said:


> this has to be larp since real @Arceus300 makes typo in every sentence


stewdyhax i moug y


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

Thats me guys ask me to post a pic with a special thing or facial expression i will


----------



## androidcel (Apr 22, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> stewdyhax i moug y







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Big head meaning big ego and arrogant.
> Skullcel subhuman.
> It’s over for French FrogCels




AHAHAHAHA YOU SUBHUMAN INCEL I LEGIT HAVE A HUGE SKULL AND YOURE HATING CAUSE YOU CANT HAVE GIRLS 


MOGMOMGOMOGMOG


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> Thats me guys ask me to post a pic with a special thing or facial expression i will


finger in ass


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 43928


Thats me raping like a og ESKTETI


----------



## androidcel (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> Thats me guys ask me to post a pic with a special thing or facial expression i will


post video where you say that you made new thread


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

androidcel said:


> post video where you say that you made new thread



My mic is broken but know what ask me somethung that didnt require my voice


----------



## androidcel (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> My mic is broken but know what ask me somethung that didnt require my voice


fucking lol, what about using your phone?


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

androidcel said:


> fucking lol, what about using your phone?



The mic of my phone is broken


----------



## androidcel (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> The mic of my phone is broken


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Big head meaning big ego and arrogant.
> Skullcel subhuman.
> It’s over for French FrogCels



Btw my skull is 60inch, wanna rope?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

Proof its me ultra rare me pics

COME BATHUBING SITH ME


----------



## androidcel (Apr 22, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> View attachment 43934


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> MOG MOG MOG MOG
> 
> 
> IM BACK, FOR ALL PEOPLE WHO SAID THAT I WAS NORMIE TIER AHAHHAHAHAAH. DID U SEE A LOT OF NORMIES IN THE STREAT WITH THAT JAWLINE THAT HARMONY THAT AMAZING EYE AREA(SHAPE PFL, DEEP SET) OH AND I FORGET ABOUT MY PERFECT NOSE AND COCKSUCKER MOUTH I WANNA CUM ON MY OWN MOUTH.
> ...



Simon nessmans bloated twin psl 7.5


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Simon nessmans bloated twin psl 7.5



Bloated its all relative buddy. Im not lean, but far from being a pig


----------



## impure666 (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> MOG MOG MOG MOG
> 
> 
> IM BACK, FOR ALL PEOPLE WHO SAID THAT I WAS NORMIE TIER AHAHHAHAHAAH. DID U SEE A LOT OF NORMIES IN THE STREAT WITH THAT JAWLINE THAT HARMONY THAT AMAZING EYE AREA(SHAPE PFL, DEEP SET) OH AND I FORGET ABOUT MY PERFECT NOSE AND COCKSUCKER MOUTH I WANNA CUM ON MY OWN MOUTH.
> ...


----------



## androidcel (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> Bloated its all relative buddy. Im not lean, but far from being a pig


Post your leanest pic


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 22, 2019)

Your English is too good to be Arcbrah


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> Btw my skull is 60inch, wanna rope?


Friendly reminder: You are a subhuman frog


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Friendly reminder: You are a subhuman frog



Friendly reminder that you’re a pathetic looser and im a slayer


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 22, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Your English is too good to be Arcbrah


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


>






do this with your hands and post a picture


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> Friendly reminder that you’re a pathetic looser and im a slayer


You don’t mog anyone. Jfl at you. 
In fact all you do is Frog people. Get it, cos your French. 
?


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 22, 2019)

SLAYER

MOG MOG MOG


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 22, 2019)

all hail ultimate mog machine


KrissKross said:


> You don’t mog anyone. Jfl at you.
> In fact all you do is Frog people. Get it, cos your French.
> ?


cope. he mogs you hard
bro post that club mogging again where the foid is ignoring the manlet


----------



## Aribbaa (Apr 22, 2019)

Serial mogger


----------



## Blitz (Apr 22, 2019)

Imposter


----------



## Demir (Apr 22, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


>




haters will say its photoshop


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 22, 2019)

dicklet/10 French BBC will cuck you hard buddy, borders are still open


----------



## Absi (Apr 22, 2019)

The Male Model Mog Machine Gigachad is back


----------



## Fallen Chad (Apr 22, 2019)

Just Ldar kiddo, I mog you to obivilon


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 22, 2019)

There is nothing amazing about your eye area. Completely average


----------



## Absi (Apr 22, 2019)

Fallen Chad said:


> Just Ldar kiddo, I mog you to obivilon


No you don't


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Apr 22, 2019)

6/10


----------



## G O D (Apr 22, 2019)

psl 2/10


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 22, 2019)

Fallen Chad said:


> Just Ldar kiddo, I mog you to obivilon


----------



## G O D (Apr 22, 2019)

3/10 irl


----------



## TheLegendIsB (Apr 22, 2019)

Guess who mogs


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLegendIsB said:


> Guess who mogs


@stoodeyhacks?


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 22, 2019)

mogs me into oblivion why the fuck did i click on this?


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

No


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 22, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> There is nothing amazing about your eye area. Completely average


cope he mogs you hard


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 22, 2019)

androidcel said:


> this has to be larp since real @Arceus300 makes typo in every sentence


He is real


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 24, 2019)

cope


----------



## Absi (Apr 26, 2019)

Unban him NOW


----------



## Notorious (Apr 30, 2019)

Unmemorable eye area.


----------



## TBOLT (May 1, 2019)

banned tier


----------



## Vanillestorms (May 1, 2019)

What a pathetic human being


----------



## TBOLT (May 1, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> What a pathetic human being



Over for him.


----------



## lemonacid (May 2, 2019)

who hurt you ?


----------

